

Nice cheat sheet collection - bemmu
http://devcheatsheet.com/

======
tim_church
I am the founder of DevCheatSheet. Pleasantly surprised to see my site on
Hacker News again. Thanks bemmu!

I'm happy to answer any questions you may have about the site. Also, let me
know if you have any feedback.

To answer some of the common questions/feedback:

* So far I have been focused on adding content, but now the site needs some sort of filtering to identify the relative value of each cheat sheet and easily find what you are looking for. I am still exploring different options for this including: page-rank type popularity scores, HN-style up/down voting, or traditional user star ratings.

* Every cheat sheet is manually reviewed. I don't add every single page that calls itself a cheat sheet. There is definitely a wide range of quality, but this is somewhat inevitable given this is user-generated content aggregated from around the web. This is not necessarily a bad thing: for example, an obscure topic might only have one single low-quality cheat sheet, but this is still useful and better than no results.

~~~
nhebb
Quick FYI - I ran across several broken links. Xenu Link Sleuth is free and
handy for generating a broken links report.

~~~
tim_church
Thanks for the tip. I will definitely check that out.

------
bwooceli
Looks like a good ol' fashioned HN/Reddit up/down system would be a welcomed
addition there...

------
corin_
Would be a much more useful site if it had some sort of editorial standard,
rather than "let's find as many pages that people call cheat sheets and shove
them together in a huge directory".

~~~
geekfactor
Looks like a nice passive-income site idea, using OPC (other people's content)
to drive affiliate and ad clicks. I'm betting they're looking for everything
they can find that can possibly be called a cheat sheet.

~~~
strait
Yes, and anyone can do it. The more the better. Then I'll create a cheat sheet
for sites that index cheat sheets.

------
simonsarris
Annoyingly, they sort their sheets by first-one-added = last-on-list.

The best cheat sheet for javascript, and the #1 hit on google for "javascript
cheat sheet", is the very last one on the last page of their list:

[http://www.addedbytes.com/cheat-sheets/javascript-cheat-
shee...](http://www.addedbytes.com/cheat-sheets/javascript-cheat-sheet/)

In fact, none of the _first_ page of javascript "cheat sheets" are cheat
sheets in the conventional sense of the word.

------
sayemm
Thanks - here's another one that I use often that's similar: <http://cheat-
sheets.org>

Always super-helpful whenever you decide to pick up something new

~~~
Breefield
I just stumbled onto this tonight from the Github cofounder's website. Looks
cool.

------
hsuresh
And there is also <http://cheat.errtheblog.com/>. Good thing about this one
is, it is accessible from your command line.

------
kevinburke
This is good but agree with corin_ that there's no way to tell which ones are
good references and which aren't.

------
vchien
Great...Thanks~

